#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  Não estou conseguindo instalar o Java no Ubuntu 10.04 LTS - Plugin ou Runtime.

## dezt07

Olá, após instalar o Ubuntu 10.04, não estou mais conseguindo instalar o plugin ou o runtime do Java, utilizo Java Plugin para acessar páginas que utilizam o plugin e utilizo o Java Runtime para abrir um aplicativo chamado jDownloader, que utiliza Java.

Visto que sempre consegui utiliza Java normalmente no Ubuntu 9.10, estranhei que em um sistema mais atualizado, o erro ocorra.

OBS: Seguindo uma dica que usava um tal de fakeroot, eu até consegui instalar o Java, apareceu no diretório, etc.

Mas sempre dava erro na hora de abrir qualquer aplicativo *.jar, seguindo a dica para criar um link na pasta plugins do Firefox para o plugin do Java (seguindo tutorial), também não obtive sucesso, o plugin foi até indicado, mas ao abrir o Firefox, continuei sem o plugin.

Gostaria de saber se algum de vocês já conseguiram resolver tal problema no Ubuntu 10.04 LTS.

Atenciosamente,

Reinaldo C. Filho

----------


## dezt07

Bom, consegui fazer o Java RunTime rodar normalmente, apesar que ele bloqueou o jDownloader por não o achar confiável.

Mas ainda não consegui fazer o Mozilla Firefox 3.6.3 reconhecer o plugin do Java, já realizei o comando que o tutorial que está localizado aqui: [Firefox] Plugin Java JRE da Sun .

O tutorial diz na parte que você deve vincular o Firefox ao plugin assim:

Código:
ln -s /usr/java/jre1.5.0_04/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox-1.0.2/plugins/

Bom, eu fiz exatamente isso (claro que seguindo a minha estrutura de diretórios, no meu caso, usei esse comando:

Código:
sudo ln -s /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.20/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/

Alguém aí tem uma luz?

Abraços.

----------


## dezt07

Ah, consegui aqui, foi só desinstalar tudo que era relacionado ao Java que já vinha instalado no Gerenciador de Pacotes Synaptic e instalar novamente.

O grande problema é que o jDownloader ainda não está funcionando, ele aparece a seguinte mensagem quando tenta ser aberto igual eu fazia no Ubuntu 9.10.

The file '/home/reinaldocfilho/Download/JDownloader/JDownloader.jar' is not marked as executable. If this was downloaded or copied form an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run. For more details, read about the executable bit.

----------


## tony130666

Vá em Sistema > Administração > Canais de Software.
Coloque sua senha de usuário padrão.
Na aba Outro software, marque os repositórios partner e partner (Código Fonte).

Depois é só ir em Aplicativos > Central de Programas do Ubuntu.
E em Parceiros do ubuntu, marque sun-java6-bin e sun-java6-jre.

Se aí aparecer sun-java6 plugin para o navegador, basta marcar ele e instalar. Assim vai ser instalado tudo que você precisar. Neste mesmo lugar você pode instalar o flash-plugin. É que os pacotes de parceiros agora tem que ser marcados, para serem instalados.

Existe um script que se chama ubuntu-10-04-start que instala tudo e mais um pouco e deixa um ubuntu muito lindo. Já testei em três computadores e um notebook da dell. Foi tudo tranqüilo.

----------


## tony130666

Dê uma olhada aqui: Tutorial Multimedia - Ubuntu Lucid Lynx 10.04 | Linux para Todos caso esteja inseguro.

----------


## dezt07

Muito obrigado pelas dicas, eu já havia conseguido resolver com esses procedimentos, mas mesmo assim, muitíssimo obrigado.  :Smile: 

Tenha uma ótima semana.

(closed).

----------


## Não Registrado(s)

eu consegui ! basta clica com o direito no arquivo em questao depois ir em propriedades marcar tudo como leitura e escrita e depois marcar a opção abrir com outro programas e ualaaaaaaaa !!!

----------


## Dinho Pereira

add-apt-repository "deb Index of / lucid partner"



This will install sun-java6 packages from Canonical Partner Repository. Enjoy Sun Java on Ubunu 10.04 Lucid.

----------

